# Tumble Dryer in Garage, yes or no?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Chaps
Is it ok to put the tumble dryer in the garage, along with the car? Its a normal tumble dryer, not a condensing one. I'm having a 4 inch hole diamond cut into the wall, and going to take the vent right throught the wall. 

I'm thinking that it will suck air in from the garage, them vent the moistened air outside, making the garage warmer and dryer. Does anyone have their tumbly in the garage, without any problems? 

Appreciate the help :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If you are venting outside the wall then i think it will be fine. If you were storing some mega expensive classic then i'd say no. But for a modern car i can't see any issues if the dryer is properly vented to the outside.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I've recently acquired a tumble dryer off my parents and am doing up the garage so I can keep it in there along with my beer fridge. I dont see any problem with it although mine is a precast concrete garage with plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

The beer fridge is going in there as well! :thumb:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

My beer fridge is currently in the kitchen but I've been 'told' to get it out! The extra worktop space will be good though. I also have our old fridge in the garage - very handy for the BBQ season!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

BJM said:


> My beer fridge is currently in the kitchen but I've been 'told' to get it out! The extra worktop space will be good though. I also have our old fridge in the garage - _*very handy for the BBQ season!*_


What BBQ season?

We're lucky if we get a week of BBQ weather these days.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got my tunmble dryer in the garage (along with the car and other electrical things like a stereo) and haven't had any problems.

Not sure what problems you're expecting- I was slightly worried that putting the car away wet would be bad for the electrical equipment in the garage but my garage remains very dry even with a soaking car in it.
Maybe this is due to it being quite large (it's a tandem) and also the walls and floor being sealed/painted.

I never even thought of the humid air from the dryer causing problems for the car. Can't really see how it would even if it wasn't vented outside, it's surely no worse than driving through a dirty puddle on the road?

Anyway, to answer your question- no problems that I'm aware of!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I was worried in case it caused condensation. A guy at work said you shouldn't do it as it will cause dampness, I'm pretty sure he's wrong. :doublesho

All the walls are sealed and painted, the garge is well ventilated so I guess it'll be fine. I'm actually thinking that it will help dry a wet car in the garage, due to drawing moist air into the dryer than venting it out.

When I last put a wet car in the garage, the roller door and window formed condensation as the car dried off, it was cold outside though.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Veedub18 said:


> I was worried in case it caused condensation. A guy at work said you shouldn't do it as it will cause dampness, I'm pretty sure he's wrong. :doublesho


Did you tell him it would be vented outside?

If you weren't doing that then I'd say no way, but since you are then it won't be a problem. It won't exactly heat the garage very much as most of the heat disappears out of the 'exhaust pipe', but it might take the chill off a bit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Paintguy said:


> Did you tell him it would be vented outside?
> 
> If you weren't doing that then I'd say no way, but since you are then it won't be a problem. It won't exactly heat the garage very much as most of the heat disappears out of the 'exhaust pipe', but it might take the chill off a bit.


Hi Paintguy. The dryer gets really hot, especially the glass door, its in the shed at the moment and that warms up nicely :thumb:

I like being snug in there in the winter, especially when i'm in the "dog house" :wave:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

well for what its worth swmbo saws it is Essential that the dryer is in the garage, with the chest freezer and washing machine. Just as well we are buying a new house with loads of room for a MAN garage:thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got a tumble dryer in the garage much to my annoyance, she just leave the garage door open when its on.
It does heat up the garage though which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've also got my tumble dryer in the garage, along with the car, lawn mower, push bikes etc etc. I leave the side door open when i've got the tumble drying on :thumb: 

And, no probs with the car.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

BJM said:


> My beer fridge is currently in the kitchen but I've been 'told' to get it out! The extra worktop space will be good though. I also have our old fridge in the garage - very handy for the BBQ season!


my beer fridge is also in the kitchen, ffs its only a 20 second walk to the garage if she wants milk


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a tumble dryer in the garage for the last 10 years with no problems.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

will certainly make it warmer


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Always had tumble drier in garage with no problems.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok so update time chaps.

The tumblie (as the wife calls it) is in the garage now, been in there a few weeks and all is well.:thumb:

It draws air from the garage and vents it outside, which also seems to help dry the car, if wet, and help remove moisture. It also helps warm the garage, so its going to stay in there. 

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

We have a condensing tumble drier in the garage (beer fridge on top  ) and it's the source of my pure water for diluting my products (where required). I certainly can't tell it's in there TBH.


----------

